# Mild racist or extreme feminist?



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

OK, here's a question, which is more annoying: a mild racist or an extreme feminist. By mild racist I mean the person won't be all neo-nazi, but he will say from time to time a few comments about how jews are evil, immigrants are taking his job, all minorities are criminals and so on. By extreme feminist I mean a woman that sees all men as evil, women as being the far superior gender and will continuously try to put men down and put women over. Also, it would be much more often you'd hear those comments from a feminist than from the racist guy. Who would you find more annoying?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Anything political which is "extreme" is annoying.
Mild racism isn't a problem as long as it stays mild and light hearted.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Extreme feminist.

Flipping the coin, I'd rather have a mild feminist than an extreme racist.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

By definition they would both be really irrational people so I would find them equally annoying.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Mild feminist is way more annoying then an extreme racist

Racist talk can be funny a feminist can never be funny


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't think you know what a feminist is.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

There are no "mild" racists & there are no "extreme" feminists.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Gwynevere said:


> I don't think you know what a feminist is.


I've learned that on this forum, a feminist means a misandrist/someone who hates men. :b


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't consider the racism you're describing to be mild. If somebody hates men, it's misandry not feminism.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

This would be less of a pointless poll if your question wasn't so loaded to begin with.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> There are no "mild" racists & there are no "extreme" feminists.


How not? Some racists just believe in stereotypes and say bigoted and ignorant things from time to time. On the flip side, others are KKK level "let's put them all in concentration camps" types. So, yeah, these things tend to be on a spectrum.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

uh I don't know, mild racist people are everywhere but extreme feminists I've found are few and far between in real life. So purely because nobody really takes the latter seriously anyway I guess the former is worse to me. They have more power to actually negatively effect things because they're generally not completely insane.

The comments you're making aren't really mild racism either lol 'all Jews are evil' I mean, come on.  The immigrants taking all jobs thing is a fairly wide held belief though. I guess it's more xenophobia here than racism though.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't get the point of this thread... were you just too bored?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I've learned that on this forum, a feminist means a misandrist/someone who hates men. :b


Before I joined this forum I had a good opinion on feminists and sympathized with them. I could even consider myself a feminist. Now I don't. My opinion doesn't mean much at all in the great scheme of things, but this must mean something.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

moloko said:


> Before I joined this forum I had a good opinion on feminists and sympathized with them. I could even consider myself a feminist. Now I don't. My opinion doesn't mean much at all in the great scheme of things, but this must mean something.


To be honest, this forum probably isn't the best place to get an accurate portrayal of feminism, positive or negative.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think you should be defined by what you say, to a point of course. Making a few racist jokes shouldn't automatically brand you as a racist individual. It all depends if you are passionate behind what you are saying, or if you are just saying it for a few cheap laughs. Just because it offends someone, that doesn't authorize them to brand people as racist. That's selfishly judging people with an emotionally unstable opinion; they become guilty until proven innocent. I bet that more times than not, those accusations actually become slander (racist, homophobe, pervert, etc). People get angry and point fingers too quickly whether it's aloud, or within their own minds.

I think a lot of people claim that they are going for equality, when a lot of the time they go a bit too far without realizing. If I had to choose, of course I'd rather a genuine feminist that will not go over the cliff of equality. A true racist is downright disturbing.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

zookeeper said:


> To be honest, this forum probably isn't the best place to get an accurate portrayal of feminism, positive or negative.


I agree. It's not the best place to get an accurate portrayal about almost everything. There's just a lot of talk here about misogyny, but the opposite is prevalent as well, even if concealed. Dismissive comments about guys of sas, for one. Many times by self-proclaimed feminists.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

2 mild feminists to go, please.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I can't vote because the OP doesn't know what racism and feminism are.

Extreme racism = you hate a group, or think some race is superior to the others e.g. "all Jews are evil". Whether you do anything about it depends on how angry and crazy you are.
Mild racism = you think groups are inherently different from each other, and don't view people as individuals e.g. "He is Black which means he obviously listens to rap music. Not that rap music is bad, but I don't want to be friends with him and have to listen to rap all the time."

Mild feminism: You think women are people with their own thoughts, feelings, ambitions, and experiences that are as valid as your own, and not mere trophies to be collected or guardians of your family's honor and purity.
Extreme feminist: There's no such thing, unless you consider misandry (hatred of men) as feminism. You can be an old-fashioned traditional religious girl and hate men, and you can be a women's studies feminist professor and be pro-men.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

A feminist.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

vicente said:


> Extreme feminist: There's no such thing, unless you consider misandry (hatred of men) as feminism.


This is a pretty silly claim. There are degrees and extremes to everything.

Feminism is the quest for equal rights and opportunity for women, extreme feminism is when those ideals go beyond egalitarianism and actually seek a superior standing for women in society.

While equating racism and feminist is rather disingenuous, since one is inherently negative while the other is completely benign as long as it remains within rational boundaries, but once it's taken to extremes just about any belief starts to have certain similarities.

Take committed racists, go look around a page like Stormfront and one thing you'll notice pretty quickly is that they have a sort of lens, they see everything in life in the context of how they perceive race and racial conflict; sports, entertainment, culture, everything is related to race for them.

Extreme feminists for what I've seen have a similar mentality, for them everything about life and the world is contextualized by gender power relationships; I vaguely remember some user here some time ago claiming something along the lines of all pornography being exploitative, even if the women participating are adults and fully consenting, because it's inherently degrading for women. People like that cannot separate themselves from their ideological beliefs at any moment and therefore they interpret everything in life as either supporting or going against their ideology, even when it's not logical to do so. And most rational, mature people just find that insufferable.

Extremist people are just weak minded and irritating in general. And I don't know where I was going with this, but still, they are.


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

"My ex-boyfriend does not take rejection well.

At least, that was the basic theme of his suicide note!"

Was that funny for you?

Yeah, so let me tell you all when racist jokes are funny:

Never.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

How bout both?

My roomate is super anti feminist so he always goes on rants about them. He hangs out on tumblr waaaay too much. So I hear things about the radical ones that are gag worthy. Other then that I pay no attention to it. 

Racism is just wrong in all.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Extreme feminist.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Radical But Legal said:


> By extreme feminist I mean a woman that sees all men as evil, women as being the far superior gender and will continuously try to put men down and put women over.


Excuse me, but that is not what feminism is.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Extreme anything is annoying.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

A mild racist loses his credibility in front of rational, educated people. 

An extreme feminist doesn't. 

Not sure which one is more annoying but I know which one is a bigger threat to a rational society.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I think an extreme feminist would be more annoying.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

cuppy said:


> Excuse me, but that is not what feminism is.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

"Extreme feminist".


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> There are no "mild" racists & there are no "extreme" feminists.


Of course there are.

Racism can go from one side of the scale to the other. You can simply have some reserves towards other races or you can hate their guts and be aggressive towards them.

Extreme feminism is an improper term for female chauvinism aka misandrism. The opposite of misogyny(you know what I mean: being convinced women are superior to men by nature and having hateful speeches to support their distorted beliefs).

I dislike chauvinism/misandrism more. They are delusional enough to consider themselves just an usual feminist, when, in fact, their speech is more about their hate towards men than equality and women's rights. I think their hypocrisy annoys me the most.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Racists did some really terrible things in the past, like holocaust.
What's the worst thing extreme feminists did?
Writing a blog?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Stray Bullet said:


> Racists did some really terrible things in the past, like holocaust.
> What's the worst thing extreme feminists did?
> Writing a blog?


Before trying to make a point, check what's the definition of ''racism''. Then, look up ''xenophobia''. They are not the same thing. The Holocaust was about xenophobia, not racism. Moreover, we live in the present, not in the past.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Pretty pathetic/sad poll results so far.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

arnie said:


>


Could you sum up the main arguments of the book for us that haven't read it?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Before trying to make a point, check what's the definition of ''racism''. Then, look up ''xenophobia''. They are not the same thing. The Holocaust was about xenophobia, not racism. Moreover, we live in the present, not in the past.


It was about xenophobia _and_ racism. The nazis persecuted german jews and german gypsies. And let us never forget the past, that way we can avoid doing the same mistake twice.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

arnie said:


>


We shouldn't judge a book by it's cover. Instead, go online and judge it by how many stars it has. 

3.5-4 stars seems legit.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

moloko said:


> It was about xenophobia _and_ racism. The nazis persecuted german jews and german gypsies. And let us never forget the past, that way we can avoid doing the same mistake twice.


I assume you know jews are white, so maybe you are implying gypsies are not white. They are white, as well.

The ''Holocaust'' or "Final Solution to the Jewish Question" (German: _Endlösung der Judenfrage_) was obviously meant for the jews. They simply added a few more ethnic groups to the list, like gypsies and slavic people, once they started conquering other countries. Those they considered to be inferior to them. It is still a xenophobic massacre. If its single purpose would have been to kill all the black and asians, then it would have been a racist massacre. But I doubt there were many other people of another race there(irrelevant numbers), so it could only be orientated against other ethnic groups.

I do agree with your last phrase. Unfortunately, history is bound to repeat itself because people have a very short memory.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Considering the fact I assume you know jews are white, you are implying gypsies are not white. They are white, as well.


My opinion on what jews and gypsies are is irrelevant. The opinion of the nazis is what matters and they were all about the "purity of blood", the arian race, so they considered jews and others to be impure, even sub-human. If that's not racism, you have a very limited definition of it.

What matters is what happened, and what happened was the mass murder of more than jews. Your argument makes no sense. "Simply added" doesn't exist.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

moloko said:


> If that's not racism, you have a very limited definition of it.


It's strange you are saying that, considering the fact I have an objective argument by staying by its definition, while you are going way beyond it and interpret it your own way. You are the one artificially extending its boundaries. It's not me limiting it. But I understand you are very subjective on this.



moloko said:


> What matters is what happened, and what happened was the mass murder of more than jews. Your argument makes no sense. "Simply added" doesn't exist.


What happened is what I wrote above. They have have come up with a ''final solution'' for jews, then extended it(is that better than ''added to it''?) to other ethnic groups. That made it a xenophobic massacre. So, my argument is holding ground, while you do not even have an argument(not even one that makes no sense) in this last paragraph. You are just dismissing my argument cause you feel like it.

I don't know why you are so touchy about it and feel the need to overreact, but whatever...


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> It's strange you are saying that, considering the fact I have an objective argument by staying by its definition, while you are going way beyond it and interpret it your own way. You are the one artificially extending its boundaries. It's not me limiting it. But I understand you are very subjective on this.


Ok. Read some speeches of Hitler then. You are the first person I see (apart from the neo-nazis) saying that nazism isn't about racism. We'll stay here, what I said is enough to make you understand that is was. If you don't see it, fine.


> I don't know why you are so touchy about it and feel the need to overreact, but whatever...


I don't know what makes you say that, but okay. I know what you're doing, I had a lot of discussions in my lifetime.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Strange definitions. Your "mild racist" is quite a severe racist. And your "extreme feminist" is just a sexist.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> It's strange you are saying that, considering the fact I have an objective argument by staying by its definition, while you are going way beyond it and interpret it your own way. You are the one artificially extending its boundaries. It's not me limiting it. But I understand you are very subjective on this.
> 
> What happened is what I wrote above. They have have come up with a ''final solution'' for jews, then extended it(is that better than ''added to it''?) to other ethnic groups. That made it a xenophobic massacre. So, my argument is holding ground, while you do not even have an argument(not even one that makes no sense) in this last paragraph. You are just dismissing my argument cause you feel like it.
> 
> I don't know why you are so touchy about it and feel the need to overreact, but whatever...


 ? But it was racially-based. "Xenophobia" is about nationality.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

moloko said:


> Ok. Read some speeches of Hitler then. You are the first person I see (apart from the neo-nazis) saying that nazism isn't about racism.


See what you have done there? You have interpreted what I said your own way, to keep this contradictory discussion going. I was talking about The Holocaust and what were the category of people it was mostly orientated against(you know, those that got freaking killed by millions in gas chambers), and you go '' You said nazism isn't about racism''. Where have I said they liked black people, for example? But it was the jews they have made an extermination program for, not the black people. Jews are white,so xenophobic massacres not racist massacres. End of story.



Donnie in the Dark said:


> ? But it was racially-based


Prove me jews are not white but another race, then we talk.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Strange definitions. Your "mild racist" is quite a severe racist. And your "extreme feminist" is just a sexist.


Mhm.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

smallfries said:


> "My ex-boyfriend does not take rejection well.
> 
> At least, that was the basic theme of his suicide note!"
> 
> ...


That was very funny.

As for never, really? South park and family guy?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Extreme anything is annoying.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I agree with anything political, or religious.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

booo feminist.Im not a fan of feminist


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> See what you have done there? You have interpreted what I said your own way, to keep this contradictory discussion going. I was talking about The Holocaust and what were the category of people it was mostly orientated against(you know, those that got freaking killed by millions in gas chambers), and you go '' You said nazism isn't about racism''. Where have I said they liked black people, for example? But it was the jews they have made an extermination program for, not the black people. Jews are white,so xenophobic massacres not racist massacres. End of story.
> 
> Prove me jews are not white but another race, then we talk.


I'm sorry but no one can 'prove' that someone is another race because race is subjective based on what people think and the definitions have changed throughout history. There was a time not so long ago where 'white' people were divided into a few seperate races based on the shape of their face etc...

as you can see: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_race

It's very unscientific. It's purely a social construct that today helps people identify criminals and I guess helps some people feel included or excluded. All biological research focusses on dna.

Many Jewish people do not identify as white because not too long ago they were considered non white and persecuted for that fact.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Extreme feminist by far. I can deal with a mild racist; _mild_ implies that their racism is restricted to simply making racist remarks, and even then probably only on occasion. Extremism in any aspect annoys me.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Extreme femmists believe anything objectifying women is wrong. They think porn should be banned. And believe women are constantly being targeted through stereotypes. 

Man-haters is a step above extreme feminism. 

Mild racism is tolerable but does get irritable. I think they are both equally annoying but the man-haters are the worst.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I say let them fight it out amongst themselves.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Extreme feminist. I'm mildly racist myself.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I say let them fight it out amongst themselves.


Thunderdome or Battle Royale?

My money's on the Feminists.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

An extreme feminist would be worse to me. There are a lot of people like the mild racist you described that will occasionally make a nasty remark and that may have some faulty assumptions about a race or a group of people but that doesn't mean they necessarily see themselves as superior to them or really wish for them to be treated differently than themselves. Many times people are actually upset with society itself and are just venting that frustration towards the wrong people. Which of course is no excuse for their behavior though. But a person that truly believes that a gender, race or whatever it is is superior to all others is far worse.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The feminist hands down. Though we're talking about annoyance versus your discrimination and cognitive bias bringing potential harm to others. In that respect I find feminists relatively harmless. Harmless, but damn annoying.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Which is more annoying: Extreme racism or mild feminism?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Rixy said:


> Thunderdome or Battle Royale?


Jelly wrestling.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Which is more annoying: Extreme racism or mild feminism?


Racism definitely. If we're going by feminism being (And I quote) _"__the advocacy of women's rights on the grounds of political, social, and economic equality to men"_ then I totally agree with that ideology.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Radical But Legal said:


> OK, here's a question, which is more annoying: a mild racist or an extreme feminist. By mild racist I mean the person won't be all neo-nazi, but *he will say from time to time a few comments about how jews are evil, immigrants are taking his job, all minorities are criminals and so on. *By extreme feminist I mean a woman that sees all men as evil, women as being the far superior gender and will continuously try to put men down and put women over. Also, it would be much more often you'd hear those comments from a feminist than from the racist guy. Who would you find more annoying?


That sounds exactly like my ex boyfriend.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Now we need extreme vs extreme.


Extreme vs extreme would be a tie if you ask me. It's neither better nor worse to make out a gender or a race to be superior to all other.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Extreme feminist is more annoying for me by far.
> 
> Obviously extreme racist. "Mild feminism" would be, well, good old school equality-seeking feminism.
> 
> Now we need extreme vs extreme.


This. There's nothing wrong with fighting for equal rights. Nowadays we just call them egalitarians.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

extremly said:


> A mild racist loses his credibility in front of rational, educated people.
> 
> An extreme feminist doesn't.
> 
> Not sure which one is more annoying but I know which one is a bigger threat to a rational society.


This. :yes


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Now we need extreme vs extreme.


Extreme racism would probably be worse since racism is intrinsically ignorant and hateful, while feminism _can_ be productive (read: when not taken to extreme levels).


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Let's be real here. Everyone's racist to a degree. Just the way it is.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

They're both bad but the feminist is way more destructive to the social fabric, if only because of how many people their bigotry encompasses. Some quaint old Colonel Blimp making offhand comments about '********' and 'orientals' hardly does any harm compared to the psycho who thinks half the population is the enemy by default.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't like racism one bit. It's a deal breaker for me.. So.. I'd have to say I'd be more okay with someone being an extreme feminist, at least they believe in something and are willing to stand up for it. Also, man hating is not feminism, ftr.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> Let's be real here. Everyone's racist to a degree. Just the way it is.


Did you just watch Avenue Q or something?


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd say neither. 

I agree with Cuban Cracker. lol


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't like any racism, it gets me all defensive.

Extreme feminism...eh...it doesn't really annoy me, I just sigh and shake my head.

(Btw I'm going by your definition of extreme feminism - hating men and wanting women to be the superior gender is NOT feminism)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Feminists. Even I can be the other one at times *cough*


----------

